
Google now accounts for 6.4% of worldwide Internet traffic - twapi
http://thenextweb.com/google/2010/10/25/google-now-accounts-for-6-4-of-worldwide-internet-traffic/
======
RDDavies
Facebook is the other 93.6 %.

